# Women



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

WOMEN

They smile when they want to scream.
They sing when they want to cry.
They cry when they are happy and laugh when they are nervous
They fight for what they believe in.
They stand up for injustice.
They don't take "no" for an answer when they believe there is a better solution.

They go without new shoes so their children can have them.
They go to the doctor with a frightened friend.
They love unconditionally.
They cry when their children excel and cheer when their friends get awards.

They are happy when they hear about a birth or a new marriage.
Their hearts break when a friend dies. 
They have sorrow at the loss of a family member, yet they are strong when they think there is no strength left.
They know that a hug and a kiss can heal a broken heart.

Women come in all sizes, in all colours and shapes.
They'll drive, fly, walk, run or e-mail you to show how much they care about you.
The heart of a woman is what makes the world spin!
Women do more than just give birth.
They bring joy and hope.
They give compassion and ideals.
They give moral support to their family and friends.
Women have a lot to say and a lot to give.
This has been sent to you from someone who respects you as a woman
Pass it along to your woman friends to remind them how amazing they are............

IT'S BEAUTIFUL WOMEN MONTH!

IT'S GOOD TO BE THE WOMAN.

We got off the Titanic first.

We can scare male bosses with mysterious gynaecological disorder excuses.

Taxis stop for us.

We don't look like a frog in a blender when dancing.

No fashion faux pas we make could ever rival The Speedo.

We don't have to pass wind to amuse ourselves.

If we forget to shave, no one has to know.

We can congratulate our team-mate without ever touching her bottom.

We never have to reach down every so often to make sure our privates are still there.

We have the ability to dress ourselves.

We can talk to people of the opposite sex without having to picture them naked.

There are times when chocolate really can solve all your problems.

We'll never regret piercing our ears.

We can fully assess a person just by looking at their shoes.

We can make comments about how silly men are in their presence, because they aren't listening anyway.


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

Terri_TT said:


> We have the ability to dress ourselves.


so true, but wheres the fun in that?


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Boba FeTT said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > We have the ability to dress ourselves.
> ...


The fun is in undressing us :wink: :-*


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

Terri_TT said:


> Boba FeTT said:
> 
> 
> > Terri_TT said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Found this in me inbox from me mate's wife. Terri, I think it fits here perfectly :-*

Types of women

HARD-DISK Woman: 
She remembers everything, FOREVER.

RAM Woman: 
She forgets about you, the moment you turn her off.

WINDOWS Woman: 
Everyone knows that she can't do a thing right,
but no one can live without her.

EXCEL Woman: 
They say she can do a lot of things but you
mostly use her for your four basic needs.

SCREENSAVER Woman: 
She is good for nothing but at least she is fun!

INTERNET Woman: 
Difficult to access.

SERVER Woman: 
Always busy when you need her.

MULTIMEDIA Woman: 
She makes horrible things look beautiful.

CD-ROM Woman: 
She is always faster and faster.

E-MAIL Woman: 
Every ten things she says, eight are nonsense.

VIRUS Woman: 
Also known as "WIFE"; when you are not expecting her, she 
comes, installs herself and uses all your resources. If you try to 
uninstall her you will lose something, if you don't try to 
uninstall her you will lose everything............

:lol:


----------



## TTChickUS (Mar 29, 2005)




----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Nice to see you think women are a joke :twisted:

H


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Ah, but there is more!
.
.
There are two birds in the picture below. Observe them carefully and study their habits. Try to find out, if you can, which one is the female.

It is possible! Even if you have no knowledge of bids whatsoever!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/silkman/image001.gif

:lol:


----------

